# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Ticiani

## shigjeta

Tiziano Vecellio (Titian 1488–1576) ishte jo vetem nje nga artistet me te medhenj venecian te shekullit te 16-te, por me fame boterore qe la ndikimin e tij ne art. Punet e tij te hershme mendohen se jane te influencuara nga Giovanni Bellini, piktor i njohur i kohes. Ticiani punoi ne punishten e tij per disa kohe dhe mendohet qe Bellini ka shitur disa nga punimet e Ticianit si krijime te veta. Ticiani eshte i njohur mbi te gjitha per perdorimin e mrekullueshem te ngjyrave. Metoda e tij te pikturuarit pati shume influence edhe ne shekujt vijues. Ai ndikoi ne te gjitha fushat kryesore te artit te Rilindjes si pikturat fetare, portretet, mitologjite dhe peisazhet. Ticiani vdiq ne shtepine e tij ne Venecia ne 1576 dhe u varos prane kishes Santa Maria Gloriosa per te cilen kishte bere disa nga punimet e tij me te mira.

"Kupidi dhe rrota e fatit" eshte pjese e koleksionit te punimeve mitologjike.  Kupidi eshte zoti i dashurise, djali i Aferdites. Shume here ai eshte i paraqitur si femije kapriçoz me hark dhe shigjete. Goditja e shigjetes se tij, ben qe njeriu i zgjedhur te bjere ne dashuri. Gojedhenat thone qe ai ka lindur nga nje veze e argjende. 


_"Kupidi dhe rrota e fatit"_ punim ne vaj, 1520

----------

